# Couple 2" chiller lines and tower lines



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

2" lines for chilled water and tower and 1 1/2 air line for injection moulding machines gotta love it.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plumblevel said:


> 2" lines for chilled water and tower and 1 1/2 air line for injection moulding machines gotta love it. http://s894.photobucket.com/user/plumber1/media/IMG_0394_zps4f1c572d.jpg.html http://s894.photobucket.com/user/plumber1/media/IMG_0397_zps03a938a3.jpg.html http://s894.photobucket.com/user/plumber1/media/IMG_0401_zps6dc026be.jpg.html http://s894.photobucket.com/user/plumber1/media/IMG_0393_zpsac159690.jpg.html


That looks sharp! 
But galvanized ?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I know nothing about chiller systems other than they have to have an RPZ to protect the potable water. But I do know what taking pride in your work looks like and that does look clean.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Let me guess, maintenance is doing the rest. You're just getting started.

Are they stacking the thermolators?


----------



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes maintenance hooks the rest up we just get the manifolds down to the machine. And they are stacking thermolators.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool. That explains the odd valve layout.

This post brought to you by the prodigal member.


----------



## RickL72 (Mar 16, 2014)

Is that galvanized or stainless? Hard to tell.


----------



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

Galvanized plant didn't wanna pay for stainless


----------

